# Trout Stocks & Dragon Fly Doji Signals, "Bottoms Up"!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
*
*Sponsored by:* *Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

Mild to near slick-off conditions as we head toward the opening of the 2014 Texas Waterfowl Season have given us a look at Trout action over broader shell and tight schools of Black Drum over shell and shorelines continue to impress. Redfish have been a bit harder to approach but numbers look impressive despite difficult conditions. Capt. Chris Cady reported humping up some solid schools in the back lakes but immediately ran into problems with the bite.

*Trout Focus*

We've been fooling some Trout over shell with artificial lures; best bite continues on live shrimp at this time. I've discussed seasonality shifts on Trout that have been unmistakeable the past few years. My observations pointed to much higher levels of success around cooler Spring and Fall conditions. That thesis was pretty well shattered this Spring with big winds forcing shallow protected fishing for Redfish and Black Drum most days. On the few days, roughly 7 through late May, that we had reasonable wind and water conditions, it found us striking out on attempts at Trout.

The good news is that it looks like there are some healthy numbers showing up this Fall over various structure from sand/grass to oyster reefs. Mother Nature has certainly had a protective blanket over Trout stocks the better part of the year. As winds have stabilized and with Cedar Bayou open now one can only hope that success rates for Trout are bottoming out and hopefully starting a new uptrend. So far, we like what we see. Sharpen up the skill set and grab some of your favorite top waters and plastics, feet dry or wading, now's the time.

*Texas Duck Season*

This weekend we'll be welcoming folks from as far away as Minnesota for a look at early season duck hunting here on the coast. Numbers right now are pretty light with a few early Redheads, Pintail, Widgeon, and Teal milling around. Capt. Matt Raley in Wisconsin didn't see much in the way of big weather moving things around yet. He's been gunning in the 70's up there with fog and slick offs making for more than a few challenges. 
We should start to see more serious concentrations migrating in around mid-month which has been a historic trend. The week and a half leading up to Thanksgiving is a pretty good indicator of what things are going to look like and should build from there.

*Check dates and inquire at **http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com/Calendar*

Like us on *Facebook* or check our *photos on **Flickr* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Pinterest: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Big Migration Inbound*

We worked on duck blinds today and witnessed a pretty sizable migration of ducks inbound for the wintering grounds here on the coast. The migrating flocks were falling in from the stratosphere and kept coming all morning. We've got a small front headed our way Friday. I wouldn't have thought that would do much to get them moving but something sure did.


----------

